# Catalyst VS ATItool temps...which is right?



## Guttboy (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Well I am pretty new to OC'ing and am using ATI tool to OC my ATI Radeon 9800XT video card.

Here is my dilemna...what temp is right?????

When I start the Catalyst Control Center and look at the overdrive tab it says my GPU is at 61-63 degrees Celsius.

In ATI tool....it reads at 39-42 degrees Celsius.

Any thoughts....CCC version is 6.12 and ATI is 0.26.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 26, 2006)

I doubt that CCC is wrong...
I think its the difference in update rate.
This happens right after running 3D.
The temp of one is updated while the other haven't.


----------



## DOM (Dec 26, 2006)

you can change ATITOOL to every 1sec. in setting on Temp. Monitoring


----------



## Guttboy (Dec 26, 2006)

Been doing some looking and even when I just immediately start the computer the CCC value is still that high....I cant believe that it is so high I think something may be incorrect...dont really know.


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 26, 2006)

touch the heatsink. if its moderatly warm it will be atitool, if its rather warm it will be ccc.


----------



## Guttboy (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Kenny....I found an old post from Wizzard that explained that ATI add's 20C to the CCC.  Thanks!


----------

